# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Embalse de Encinasola 20-V-2012

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo, de regreso hacia Badajoz desde el embalse de el Sillo, del que ya subí un reportaje, di un rodeo por la onubense localidad de Encinasola, y al salir de ese pueblo en dirección a Oliva de la Frontera (Badajoz), por una carretera infernal, me encontré con este pequeño embalse, que no figura en nuestra página web ni en la del SEPREM, por lo que no puedo daros más datos del mismo. Pertenece a la cuenca del Guadiana, y creo que la presa está sobre un afluente del Múrtiga, aunque no tengo seguridad, por lo que si alguien tiene más información, le agradeceré que la comparta con nosotros.

Aquí tenéis las fotografías, desde la parte del embalse situada en la margen izquierda:





















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con más fotos, éstas tomadas desde la carretera:







Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Por si te sirve de algo a veces detrás de las señales hay un sello de tinta que indica quien es el propietario.
Si es Mopu indica que la señal es del  ministerio de fomento pero si es DP indica que es de la diputación provincial, si es CH es de la confederación así que la próxima vez puedes tener un dato más de quien es el  embalse.
El reportaje como siempre muy bueno.
Gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Por contribuir un poco al tema observo, una balsa de bombeo donde van alojadas las bombas que impulsa seguramente a un depósito, en otra de las fotos se observa unos cilindros cerrados que seguros que son unos filtros rápidos de arenas, seguro que las instalaciones que no se ven es una potabilizadora.
El aliviadero de la presa lo veo un poco raro, explico tiene sus pilas y sus tajamares pero no me cuadra parecen que les faltan unas pequeñas compuertas, se podrían haber ahorrado las pilas.
Este embalse seguro que tiene muchas cosas que desconocemos.
Los terrines, buen reportaje y gracias amigo.

----------

